# Piper cub, artillary spotting training [request]



## proton45 (May 25, 2009)

I'm curious if their is any Army training material from WW2 on the subject of "Artillery Spotting" and flying the little Piper cubs? I have seen a couple of books that I might try and pick-up Janey: A little Plane in a Big War--WWII Artillery Spotting and Flying Low and Shot Down Twice: WWII Artillery Spotting. But I'm curious if their is any (training) films, or booklets?

thanks... 

p.s. The Korean war would be ok too...

I saw the Piper flight manuals,maintenance book and such...but I'm wondering if the army had a course in artillery/ armor spotting? Things like optimal approach altitudes,the types of camouflage the Germans used to hide flak batteries, search flight patterns...I'm also curious what might have been included in a course. Has anyone seen US Army or RAF information on these topics? Thanks again...


----------



## proton45 (May 27, 2009)

I'm really surprised that the army had no official training on this subject (that we know of?)... Its such a fascinating and dangerous job these fellows did. They where unsung hero's who where loved by the guys on the ground... How many lives did these guys save?


----------



## Micdrow (May 29, 2009)

Hi proton,

Well I thought I had something on this subject but I cant seem to find it. If I do I will post it.


----------



## proton45 (May 30, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Hi proton,
> 
> Well I thought I had something on this subject but I cant seem to find it. If I do I will post it.




Mmm...thanks for the effort. I'm starting to wonder if it was a "black art" (in WW2). One would think that by the time the Korean war or Vietnam happened that their would be some type of curriculum for teaching aerial artillery spotting...


----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2009)

Found it Proton,

Have a look, hope it helps.

Paul


----------



## proton45 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow...top notch, thanks. 

You are the man!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Wow...top notch, thanks.
> 
> You are the man!



Your welcome!!!


----------

